# Getting started and staying in as a gold forex trader



## rogblack (9 September 2017)

I don't really need to write this thread. Whether you’re a Japanese housewife, high school student or unemployed middle manager just get started! Open a demo account on Sat. Place a trade on Monday and make 30% by the end of the week. (trigger warning for experienced traders). But without experience and knowledge your chances are pretty small.

Trading forex gives you many choices of risk and exposure including this one. It also gives you the opportunity to lose 90% in a week! 

As a trader your challenge is to maximise profit and minimise exposure with two choices. To day trade or trend trade. You can trade the news also but imho running barearsed down a main road is more fun and less exhausting.

_As a daytrader you will be challenged to live in the moment with most of the action happening in our overnight hours. As a trend trader you will be challenged to identify a trend and stay in it ideally to the end thereby living in future moment/s of trading profit. _

_Whichever you choose you will constantly need to challenge your biases and assumptions. 

As a trader you’ll more than likely go through a process of;

Learning the basics – YouTube/Demo/Books/Seminars/Forums
Learning in detail from others – YouTube/Coach/
Testing your strategies – The best experience comes from trying
Refining your approach – Finding the discipline that takes so long to acquire
Maintaining success – Reducing your risk, reducing your trading activity and placing well timed trades that will give maximum profit in a given time.  

*At the end of this process you'll realise the most important tools are trading signals*. These will tell you when to enter, when to take profit and how long to stay with the price action. Signals will give you the greatest certainty of success. Any other approach is judgement based on bias and analysis with still a high chance the price will move against your trade.

And then even as an experienced trader with the best trading signals you’ll still get an itchy mouse finger and place that dreaded trade, proving yourself a human-being motivated by emotion to make stupid decisions.
_
But you kick yourself (not for the first time) and promise to be more disciplined and less human. Recover and start again. Because the more times you choose to give up the more you'll convince yourself that success is not possible.


*Books *I have read and liked, The Forex Trading Manual, Javier H. Paz
*Coaching* – The cost of a coach will save you money you may lose until you reach the status of success. Like all coaches they will save you time and challenge your beliefs.
*YouTube* – Search Forex Techniques and choose from 10 million videos.


----------



## Porper (9 September 2017)

You should tell people you have copied the section below, probably after googling it. You are now placed on ignore!!

More images for Books I have read and liked, The Forex Trading Manual, Javier H. Paz Coaching – The cost of a coach will save you money you may lose until you reach the status of success. Like all coaches they will save you time and challenge your beliefs. YouTube – Search Forex Techniques and choose from 10 million videos


----------



## rogblack (9 September 2017)

Porper said:


> You should tell people you have copied the section below, probably after googling it. You are now placed on ignore!!
> 
> More images for Books I have read and liked, The Forex Trading Manual, Javier H. Paz Coaching – The cost of a coach will save you money you may lose until you reach the status of success. Like all coaches they will save you time and challenge your beliefs. YouTube – Search Forex Techniques and choose from 10 million videos




Nothing is copied. You can find the same book under links on my website. Sorry but you're wrong and it is best you ignore me. Apology accepted. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## tech/a (9 September 2017)

OMG
Hopefully constructive comment.

It's definately NOT about trading signals
Just as running a business selling Golf Clubs isn't about the Golf Clubs.

Any business is about profit
Positive expectancy 
Data Analysis ---- particularly your data.
Edge 

Your FIVE hints are terrible---seriously it shows how nieve
Your trading development is. 


But if you want to destroy your future trading anything
Hop on a sim with NOTHING lose n number of accounts 
And then see the second line in this reply.

The biggest killer of any new business is under capitalisation
The answer isn't leverage.
The correct use of other people's money is very powerful
Learn how to use leverage without increasing risk

Perhaps you can enlighten those watching on how to do that ROG 

Is ROG your Christian name or short for something ----- ROGUE?
Sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## rogblack (9 September 2017)

LOL. There are some members on this forum who would spend their time better buying flowers for their their wives. Life's too short for trolls.


----------



## pinkboy (9 September 2017)

Yes, this forum is completely full of incompetent, uninformative and bully trolls.

Your insightful knowledge, patience and giving of your time nature isnt warranted around here.  Best you leave now before we see a rage quit!

pinkboy


----------



## tech/a (9 September 2017)

rogblack said:


> LOL. There are some members on this forum who would spend their time better buying flowers for their their wives. Life's too short for trolls.




Noosa has some good florists

You have littered ASF with meaningless self fulfilling posts
---who's the Troll?

Anyway I have a lawn to mow and a wall to paint.


----------



## rogblack (9 September 2017)

I guess he won't be coming to the barbie this arvo then?


----------

